# Mahlkonig Kenia Burrs



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a chance to get my hands on a Mahlkonig Kenia. It looks like it has quite a few years behind its back but nothing too bad. I'm pretty sure the burrs will need to be replaced though. Where can I find new ones?


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

drop us an email [email protected]


----------



## M Coffee Accessories (Aug 14, 2015)

I bought it in Germany in Kaffee Limes. It has a lot of parts for Mahlkonig


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Will that grind for espresso or is it only a brewed grinder? Curious.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Think it's more aimed at bulk grinding, shops and such that grinds beans for customers, think its stepped?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

I think this is much the same grinder as the the Guatemala that we have. I wouldn't assume that you need new burrs at this stage, they are made to grind an awful lot of coffee and I'd it's not had heavy use, it could well have years left on the burrs.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Think it's more aimed at bulk grinding, shops and such that grinds beans for customers, think its stepped?


Yeah, they are basically for grinding coffee into bags. We used ours for cupping too for a while. The stepped thing is limiting but the grinder is pretty solid, seriously chunky engineering. Ours is a bit battered but you get the feeling it will live for ever.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Got the Santos No 4 in the shed, similar beast, not sure i would want to try and use it for espresso though, maybe brewed.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

No, I wouldn't even bother trying for espresso, there's not enough adjustment. There's not really enough for brewed either to be honest.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I got the burrs for my Ditting resharpened - perhaps you could do the same.


----------

